# java oder php für Support-Ticketing-System



## eskimo328 (14. Dez 2007)

hi, mein vorhaben ist folgendes:
ich möchte ein für unsere firma ein individuelles Support-System programmieren. details über die funktionen die es haben soll, habe ich noch nicht. werde demnächst dann erst einmal anfangen, ideen, ist- bzw. sollzustände, ... sammeln.
im groben soll es folgendermaßen funktionieren:

- das ganze system soll in einer weboberfläche auf einem unserer server laufen
- als datenbank werde ich vermutlich postgre verwenden
- unsere administration (bei der supportanfragen eintreffen) soll auf der weboberfläche den support eingeben können
- diesen dann an entsprechende mitarbeiter weiterleiten können.
- jeder mitarbeiter kann sich dann einloggen
- mitarbeiter können support sehen, bearbeiten, untereinander weiterleiten
- kunden können sich einloggen und direkt einen support eingeben und bekommen ein supportticket
- natürlich sollte man dem kunden antworten können
- ...

nun habt ihr ein paar infos, habt ihr schon empfehlungen ob ihr java (servlet, jsp, ...) oder php benutzen würdet? Oder ist es evtl noch zu früh darüber zu entscheiden? Dennoch, wie sind die Tendenzen?


----------



## DP (14. Dez 2007)

das ist eigentlich völlig egal. kommt drauf an welches know how vorhanden ist. macht ja keinen sinn sich erst know how in java aneignen zu müssen wenn php schon vorhanden ist...


----------



## eskimo328 (14. Dez 2007)

zum einen bin ich in der ausbildung, deshalb spielt des know-how denk ich weniger ne rollen, ich lern in beiden fällen was, denk ich mal.
zum anderen kenn ich mich in java mittlerweile recht gut aus bzw. anfänger bin ich nicht mehr und in php mach ich in meiner freizeit auch einiges. also das wissen ist auf beiden seiten da.


----------



## DP (14. Dez 2007)

da kann man imo keine pauschale antwort geben. ich pers. würde mich für sowas für java entscheiden weil ich mich damit wohler fühle als mit php... 

für eine 08/15-seite mit 1 query + output würde ich wiederum php nehmen da das dann mit einer datei erschlagen wäre...


----------



## byte (14. Dez 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> für eine 08/15-seite mit 1 query + output würde ich wiederum php nehmen da das dann mit einer datei erschlagen wäre...


Wärs mit Java auch, wenn Du den Query direkt per JSTL aus der JSP raushaust.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (15. Dez 2007)

Java ist sicher besser, wenn es ein größeres Projekt ist oder werden könnte.
Interessant ist auch die Frage nach dem Server. Betreibst du einen eigenen Server und kannst draufinstallieren, was du willst oder benötigst du einen Provider? Bei letzterem ist PHP-Support sicher günstiger zu haben als ein Webcontainer.


----------



## eskimo328 (16. Dez 2007)

also es es könnte schon ein größeres projekt werden. zumindest soll es ja vernünftig werden. ednn wenn es was wird, soll es auch eingesetzt werden.
wir haben bei uns eigene server auf denen wir machen können was wir wollen. also eine tomcat umgebung beispielsweise is kein problem.
also bisher tendier ich auch zu java.

wenn ich java benutze stellt sich nur wieder die frage, wie ich das ganze angehen soll. rein servlets, oder auch jsp oder irgendwelche frameworks wie struts. frameworks hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor zu verwenden. zu groß bzw zu kompliziert soll das ganze auch nicht werden.

nur bei rein servlets weiß ich noch nicht ob mir es gefällt, wenn ich den ganzen html mist in den servlets drin hab.


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2007)

eskimo328 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also es es könnte schon ein größeres projekt werden. zumindest soll es ja vernünftig werden. ednn wenn es was wird, soll es auch eingesetzt werden.
> wir haben bei uns eigene server auf denen wir machen können was wir wollen. also eine tomcat umgebung beispielsweise is kein problem.
> also bisher tendier ich auch zu java.
> 
> ...


Wenn du eine Webanwednung machst, solltst du auf jedenfall JSPs und Servlets verwenden, ausser du steigst gleich auf JSF um, dann keine Servlets sondern Managed Beans.
Ohne Frameworks zu verwenden wird das ganze eine sehr schwere Geburt und sehr Arbeitsintensiv, schliesslich nehmen einem Framework Arbeit ab.

Wenn das ganze wirklich Produktiv eingesetzt werden soll, würd ich mir sehr genau überlegen warum nicht eine Standardsoftware eingesetzt werden sollte wie zB JIRA. 
Selbstschreiben zum Üben ist eine Sache, aber wenn man das ganze im Produktiveinsatz nutzen will gibt es einige Punkte zu bedenken.


----------



## eskimo328 (16. Dez 2007)

also wenn es dann später nicht eingesetzt wird, is auch egal, dann ist es eben eine gute übung.

also dann is jsf schon mal eine gute variante die ganze sache anzugehen?


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (16. Dez 2007)

ich persönlich finde rein servlets+jsps einen guten einstieg. wenn du gleich mit JSF beginnst, verstehst du möglicherweise die Grundlagen dahinter nicht.


----------



## eskimo328 (16. Dez 2007)

habe schon mit serlets und jsps was gemacht, also da kenn ich mich schon aus


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (20. Dez 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich hierfür kein eigenes Projekt aufsetzen. Schau Dir mal den Mantis Bugtracker an www.mantisbt.org. Der ist in PHP geschrieben und einfach erweiterbar.

Selbst mit 300 Usern die regelmäßig damit arbeiten haben wir nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## jerry (1. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

mit PHP entsteht sich eine leichtgewichtige Lösung. Es kann auch manche Frameworks z.B. CakePHP, Zend Framework zum Einsatz kommen.


----------

